# C Rations, . . . Yummm (sorta)



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got to talking about these things, . . . on the Brunswick Stew thread, . . . some folks may never have seen or experienced them.

Here's a visual of what you might have seen grabbing for your next meal.

Personally speaking, . . . I never thought they were "that" bad, . . . but for me they were only supplemental, . . . never the full steady diet.

Looks like a couple of RPD's favorites, . . . :tango_face_wink:

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Have had all of those in the past.
The one I hated the most was the tuna with noodles, I would gag on them every time.
We even had WW2 K rats! AKA edible bricks.
Those are what we had for the OP in Germany, we were lucky if the kitchen truck brought mermite cans of food every two days or so.
HQ said they did not want to overexpose our location with too many tracks and vehicle movement, the OP was also a hard point, ex Nazi bunker with vent holes courtesy of the Red Army..
Truck came in after darkness set in.
This went on during the Berlin crisis, mid winter.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I loved the green eggs and ham.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They were not that bad. Some of was better if you did not look at to much.

"The one I hated the most was the tuna with noodles," SOCOM42


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I could never eat the tuna fish... some stuff was great, some was good... of course after eating it for a long time it all got old fast even the stuff ya liked


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I found a ton of these in a drill hall on the Navy base I grew up on. Smoked all the cigarettes. The rest was hard as a brick.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

And who could forget the John Wayne candy bar?
Chocolate formulated to withstand years in a can subjected to extremes in temperature.

Called “John Wayne” because you had to be that tough to eat one.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And who could forget the John Wayne candy bar?
> Chocolate formulated to withstand years in a can subjected to extremes in temperature.
> 
> Called "John Wayne" because you had to be that tough to eat one.


Hmmm, . . . ones I got were pretty good as I recall, . . . it and the cocoa, . . . peaches and pound cake, . . . and the free cigarettes were the good parts we got.

Funny, . . . I don't recall the tuna and noodles, . . . maybe just as well I guess.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I never had C-rats, before my time. I liked MRE's though, except the tuna and noodles! I guess some things never change!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Got to talking about these things, . . . on the Brunswick Stew thread, . . . some folks may never have seen or experienced them.
> 
> Here's a visual of what you might have seen grabbing for your next meal.
> 
> ...


I used to really like the Ham and Eggs Chopped with a dose of tabasco....Then they changed to the crap in a bag about 82. I got to looking though on the ingredients and all it gave was smoked ham...black pepper and eggs so I decided to try to make my own once....It was spot on! I think I went with about 6 ounces of ham...a raw egg and a small dash of pepper and liquefied it in a food processor...packed the goo in a ceramic coffee cup and nuked it pretty heavy and it turned out perfect!...was even better when I drained the juices and let it get ice cold in the fridge....a lot more realistic!


----------

